# ADA IRON BOTTOM and MULTI BOTTOM Users



## nfrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Anyone using them, separately or together?

What are your experience and recommendations? 

Thanks, Neil


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I use the multi-bottom one, since it has everything. It does its job. I hardly use them.


----------

